# Clinton, CT CCO (Clinton Crossing Premium Outlets)



## duch3ss25 (Apr 4, 2007)

I just went to this outlet over the weekend and they have tons of stuff:

Eyeshadows (there were at least 10 that were out)
Spring Up
Black Tied
Falling Star
Star Violet
Mancatcher
Purple Shower
Light Ray
Rite of Spring
Zonk Bleu

Pigments:
Kitchmas
Lovely Lily
Subtle
Pinked Mauve
Rose

LIPSTICKS (they have over 20. These are just off the top of my head):
Gel
Lovedust
Punkin
Pink Cabana
Redwood
Wild Bout You
Pink Freeze
High Tea

MSF's(over 5 of each color)
Shooting Star
Shimpagne
Porcelain Pink

Beauty Powders (tons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Tahitian Sand  
Shell Pearl

Fluidlines
Silverstroke
Frostlite
New Weed
Delphic
Royal Wink
Blue Peep
Brassy

Brushes
266, 174, 150, 216, 224, and several others I can't remember, sorry!

They have tons of the Holiday 2006 Lipstick sets, Lipglasses, and Shadesticks.

They have a lot of paints, ccb's, shadesticks, blushes, sheer shimmer powders and skincare. I was surprised with the amount of foundations they have. They actually have moistureblend, SPF select, SFF and SF powders, except the latter two have darker shades only. Oh, and there are tons of blot powders starting from medium dark shades. 

Can't really give details on the other brands but they have Bobbi Brown (they have about 5 shimmer bricks at the time), Estee Lauder, Clinique, Prescriptives, and Origins. 

The MA's there were really nice. I went crazy a bit and they never bothered me with the 2 hours I spent inside the store, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact, they said to ask them for the items since they have everything stocked inside the cabinets. HTH some of you planning to go there.


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Clinton, CT (Clinton Crossing Premium Outlets)*

ahhh. i was there about 3 weeks ago and it sounds like they have alot mor stuff than when i was there. Im jealous.


----------



## Doobie (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Clinton, CT (Clinton Crossing Premium Outlets)*

Any updates at this CCO? I will be moving to Torrington CT in a week and I want to be prepared! LOL! The CCO that I am near right now (Franklin Mills Philadelphia Pa) and it's pretty dang awesome!


----------



## syrene78 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Clinton, CT (Clinton Crossing Premium Outlets)*

Anyone has been there lately?


----------



## FabWineTastings (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Clinton, CT (Clinton Crossing Premium Outlets)*

Anyone been there lately?


----------



## user46 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Clinton, CT (Clinton Crossing Premium Outlets)*

Anyone? lol


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Clinton, CT (Clinton Crossing Premium Outlets)*

Has Anyone gone lately?
I'm going this week and wanted to know if its worth the hour drive.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Nov 16, 2008)

I decided to take the 40 minute or so drive here today instead of my usual hitting up the Woodbury Common Outlets in NY, and I'm glad I did... They had a TON of MAC... I didn't write it all down, and don't remember much specifically... I know they had 


a lotttttt of Studio Fix & tinted moisturizer 
20 or so lippies (including the really bright one from Heatherette) 
about the same amount of lipglasses... 
about 15 different brushes 
fluidline in Delphic, Haunting, Non-Conformist, Brassy, Blacktrack & Iris Eyes (I picked up a couple of these. heh...) 
20 or so different eyeshadows including Pagan, Clarity & Claire de Lune 
A couple liquidliners, a few mascaras 
both beauty powders from Heatherette and about 8 or so others 
light flush MSF 
the sparkling eye pencil set from Antiquetease as well as 2 brush sets 
the Royal Assets cool eyes & warm eyes palettes 
between 15 & 20 pigments including Viz-a-Violet, Accent Red, Steel Blue, Mauvement, Sweet Sienna, Cocomotion, Copperized, Quick Frost, Off the Radar 
the Heatherette lashes (both sets) as well as two others (can't remember right now!) 
8 different paints and a few paint pots 

That's all I remember... I definitely recommend anyone in the area check it out...


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 8, 2008)

has anyone gone to this recently im planning on going the week of x-mas


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_has anyone gone to this recently im planning on going the week of x-mas_

 

I was there on Saturday. They didn't have too many new things since the last time I was there. No Fafi stuff (which was why I was going, so maybe that's why I was disappointed). In addition to what I mentioned before they had


A TON of liquid liners (I almost picked up the white one - frostlite I think? - but it would have been my only purchase and so I changed my mind) 
Hollywood Nights l/s from Heatherette 
Pervette l/s 
4N l/s 
Heatherette blushes (both of them) 
Paintpots in Rollickin', Layin Low, and 3 or 4 others 
Fluidline in Haunting, Delphic, Non-Conformist, Blue Peep, Iris Eyes and the Sage one... 
probably 20 or so pigments - all the ones from before plus... Provence, and I definitely forgot all the rest... 
No more paints 
About 15 brushes (on the sign they said they had a 183SE, but they didn't have it out, so I dunno if they really did) 
Light Flush MSF 
About 25 eyeshadows (I didn't even check which ones. I have an eyeshadow PROBLEM and don't need anymore) 
A ton of skincare stuff 
I didn't honestly notice much of a change in product from this time I went & the last time I was there. A few new paintpots and no more paints, really were the only things I noticed. I anticipate this stuff staying pretty much the same through Christmas.

Hope that helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's unlikely that I'll hit this place up again before Christmas, only because it seems their product doesn't change. If anything, I'll hit up the Woodbury Commons CCO in NY. If anything changes of course, I'll post here!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_I was there on Saturday. They didn't have too many new things since the last time I was there. No Fafi stuff (which was why I was going, so maybe that's why I was disappointed). In addition to what I mentioned before they had

A TON of liquid liners (I almost picked up the white one - frostlite I think? - but it would have been my only purchase and so I changed my mind) 
Hollywood Nights l/s from Heatherette 
Pervette l/s 
4N l/s 
Heatherette blushes (both of them) 
Paintpots in Rollickin', Layin Low, and 3 or 4 others 
Fluidline in Haunting, Delphic, Non-Conformist, Blue Peep, Iris Eyes and the Sage one... 
probably 20 or so pigments - all the ones from before plus... Provence, and I definitely forgot all the rest... 
No more paints 
About 15 brushes (on the sign they said they had a 183SE, but they didn't have it out, so I dunno if they really did) 
Light Flush MSF 
About 25 eyeshadows (I didn't even check which ones. I have an eyeshadow PROBLEM and don't need anymore) 
A ton of skincare stuff 
I didn't honestly notice much of a change in product from this time I went & the last time I was there. A few new paintpots and no more paints, really were the only things I noticed. I anticipate this stuff staying pretty much the same through Christmas.

Hope that helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's unlikely that I'll hit this place up again before Christmas, only because it seems their product doesn't change. If anything, I'll hit up the Woodbury Commons CCO in NY. If anything changes of course, I'll post here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ahh thanks babe i have been dying to go to woodbury but ihighly doubt that with happen


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_ahh thanks babe i have been dying to go to woodbury but ihighly doubt that with happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem! It's funny though that you're in NY and are coming to Clinton, and I'm in CT and alllllways at Woodbury Commons.


----------



## ABB113 (Jan 10, 2009)

Has anyone been to the Clinton CCO recently?  I am wondering what their MAC selection is like now and if it's worth making the trip there.  I really only go to the outlet center for the CCO


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_Has anyone been to the Clinton CCO recently? I am wondering what their MAC selection is like now and if it's worth making the trip there. I really only go to the outlet center for the CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't been in awhile. I was thinking about making the trip there myself within the next couple weeks. Let me know if you go.


----------



## FabWineTastings (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't wait to hear what's in stock.  I skipped BBR and am itching to get some good deals!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FabWineTastings* 

 
_I can't wait to hear what's in stock. I skipped BBR and am itching to get some good deals!_

 
I didn't buy much from BBR either - just 2 MSFs... I'm hoping that Clinton gets Fafi stuff in, but I'm not holding my breath. Woodbury Commons in NY and other outlets have already gotten and sold most of their Fafi stuff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it's not too cold (or snowy) this weekend, I'll probably take a trip over there. I really just go for the CCO... so sad...


If there's anything specifically that you're looking for, let me know and I can check if they've got it.


----------



## ABB113 (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_If there's anything specifically that you're looking for, let me know and I can check if they've got it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you happen to make it there soon, could you let me know if they have any of the Fafi or Heatherette stuff?  I'm kind of wanting Lollipop Loving l/s and the lipglasses from Heatherette.  Actually, just take note of their stock in general lol.  Also, I saw in the Riverhead, NY CCO thread that they already have some of the quads from Cult of Cherry.  Ahh....I hope I can get to the outlets sometime in the near future!


----------



## doll.face (Feb 4, 2009)

Has anyone gone lately? I'm heading up there on Saturday.


----------



## doll.face (Feb 9, 2009)

I went over the weekend for the first time. I ended up spending over $300.00!! They had a ton of great stuff. I really don't remember much but they have a TON of stuff. More than I've EVER seen in any CCO (and I've been to quite a few).

A tray of l/g and l/s
A bunch of the pro longwear
Glitter Liners
Liquid Last liners
Paint Pots (some Fafi)
IDPP
BP
A few blushes and blush cremes
A ton of foundations, all colors!!
A ton of eyeshadows as well as some mineralize ones
A lot of fluidlines
Take Wing Quad
Well Plummed Quad
A bunch of good brushes!!

Basicially it's worth a trip!! I do believe they force the 3 limit rule, not sure about the $300 limit. I went twice so I broke my purchases up.


----------



## trendoid (Feb 10, 2009)

I went last Wednesday and I was really impressed! They had Starflash e/s, but not Mink & Sable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:
Hey There Sailor lustreglass
Femme-Fi eyeshadow from Neo Sci-Fi
Wonderwhite Glitter Eyeliner
Dress Khaki LiquidLast Liner


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 20, 2009)

So is it worth going up there now?  I'm thinking about trying to convince my mom to drive there with me tomorrow...lol...


----------



## FabWineTastings (Mar 10, 2009)

I am thinking of heading up to Clinton later this week.  Has anyone been recently?


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 10, 2009)

I was there last week!  They had a decent selection....a few paintpots including Perky, Greenstroke, Girl Friendly and some brighter ones, a bunch of lipsticks, lipglasses/lustreglasses, lip liners, lipgelees, a bunch of single eyeshadows: Lotusland, Pen N Pink, Vellum, and many others (sorry, bad memory...lol), Holiday 08 Little Darlings 5 Coral gloss set, some older holiday brush sets, some palettes including lip palettes, one Fafi, and one Heatherette....a  bunch of pigments, some brushes (188, 242, 227, 183...), face stuff, one MSF in Light Flush, some neutral blushes...no shadesticks :-(


----------



## s0_fam0us (Mar 23, 2009)

Went on Saturday... they had a tonnnn of eyeshadows... Talent Pool, Mink & Sable, Claire de Lune, Shore Leave, Femme Fi, Lotusland, Chill, Gulf Stream, Clarity, and probably about 15 other ones... I can't remember. I bought 6 of them, and of the 6 I bought, I can only remember 3... my life is so sad...

Anyway, they had the Heatherette trio with Cloudburst in it (I don't remember which that was), a bunch of MES (don't ask me which ones... lol it's obvious I have a terrible memory today), nothing exciting for brushes... and I didn't really look at l/s or l/g.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm heading up to CT next saturday and I was wondering if anybody has gone there recently? Would it be worth the trip. If anybody finds the Heatherette lippie in Fleshpot can somebody CP it for me?


----------



## s0_fam0us (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_I'm heading up to CT next saturday and I was wondering if anybody has gone there recently? Would it be worth the trip. If anybody finds the Heatherette lippie in Fleshpot can somebody CP it for me?_

 

Their stock doesn't change that much all that often... I don't think it's a very busy store. With that said, plus the tonnnns of everything they had when I was last there, I'm sure they've got just about the same stuff they did when I last posted...

I didn't notice if they had Fleshpot, but if I end up going back down there this weekend (I was on the fence about a few eyeshadows, and just bought a new empty palette... lol) I'll take a look for you!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_Their stock doesn't change that much all that often... I don't think it's a very busy store. With that said, plus the tonnnns of everything they had when I was last there, I'm sure they've got just about the same stuff they did when I last posted...

I didn't notice if they had Fleshpot, but if I end up going back down there this weekend (I was on the fence about a few eyeshadows, and just bought a new empty palette... lol) I'll take a look for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Guess what? I won't be going after all. It turns out that the place where I'm gonna go it's an hour away from there. I told my husband and he said that it'll be a two hours to get back home. Kinda bummed about that. Oh well. 
Oh thank so much I would really appreciate that. LMK please.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Apr 6, 2009)

No Fleshpot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only Heatherette stuff they had was the eyeshadow trio with Cloudburst still... and the BP that isn't Alpha Girl (LOL I'm so bad with names...)

Sorry!


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_No Fleshpot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only Heatherette stuff they had was the eyeshadow trio with Cloudburst still... and the BP that isn't Alpha Girl (LOL I'm so bad with names...)

Sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Anything exciting worth going there for?


----------



## s0_fam0us (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_Anything exciting worth going there for?_

 
Their stock didn't change at all from my last post. A ton of eyeshadows... I picked up Shore Leave, Bold & Brazen, & Dreammaker as a CP for someone... they still had all the other ones I mentioned as well. Talent Pool, Clarity, Claire de Lune... Chill... umm... they had about 7 or 8 MES/MES trios... I picked up Persuasive for someone as well, most of the other ones were pink or had pink... and they had a silver one as well... I'm horrible with names.

They had (a ton of) X-Rocks blush, which I almost bought just because everyone talks about it... but I'm so pale... I decided against it.

I dunno. If there's anything specific you were looking for, let me know and I'll tryyyy to remember if they had it. haha...


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_Their stock didn't change at all from my last post. A ton of eyeshadows... I picked up Shore Leave, Bold & Brazen, & Dreammaker as a CP for someone... they still had all the other ones I mentioned as well. Talent Pool, Clarity, Claire de Lune... Chill... umm... they had about 7 or 8 MES/MES trios... I picked up Persuasive for someone as well, most of the other ones were pink or had pink... and they had a silver one as well... I'm horrible with names.

They had (a ton of) X-Rocks blush, which I almost bought just because everyone talks about it... but I'm so pale... I decided against it.

I dunno. If there's anything specific you were looking for, let me know and I'll tryyyy to remember if they had it. haha..._

 
Do you happen to remember if they had any pinky blushes?


----------



## s0_fam0us (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_Do you happen to remember if they had any pinky blushes?_

 
I don't think they did, actually. I was looking at blushes and the only ones they had seemed kind of dark - more like bronzers... like X-Rocks.


----------



## s0_fam0us (May 3, 2009)

They must have gotten a shipment in... somehow I did $130 worth of damages...

I bought Mega Rich & Lark About pigments... Lotusland, Cranberry & Club eyeshadows, Gold Deposit MSF, Chartru, Untitled & Artjam paints, & Delft paintpot.

They had a bunch of MES and MES trios including Dangerzone, which I'll likely pick up if it's there when I go back. The eyeshadows were a lot of the same that they've had, as were the pigments.

They had a few mineralize blushes -Nuance and I wanna say Dainty? Something with a D. It was pink.

Still a ton of X-Rocks & Otherworldly blushes... Rollickin & Otherworldly paintpot, 6 of the Suite Array eyeshadow duos, the same Heatherette trio as mentioned... they had the cool pigment set from this past holiday collection, as well as one of the lipgloss sets.

Anything else specifically, ask and I'll try to remember.


----------



## ABB113 (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_They must have gotten a shipment in... somehow I did $130 worth of damages...

I bought Mega Rich & Lark About pigments... Lotusland, Cranberry & Club eyeshadows, Gold Deposit MSF, Chartru, Untitled & Artjam paints, & Delft paintpot.

They had a bunch of MES and MES trios including Dangerzone, which I'll likely pick up if it's there when I go back. The eyeshadows were a lot of the same that they've had, as were the pigments.

They had a few mineralize blushes -Nuance and I wanna say Dainty? Something with a D. It was pink.

Still a ton of X-Rocks & Otherworldly blushes... Rollickin & Otherworldly paintpot, 6 of the Suite Array eyeshadow duos, the same Heatherette trio as mentioned... they had the cool pigment set from this past holiday collection, as well as one of the lipgloss sets.

Anything else specifically, ask and I'll try to remember. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh wow!  Sounds like they had a pretty good selection this time!  I wish I could get over there....I have been lemming Cranberry eyeshadow, maybe a mineralized blush.....and the cool pigment set from holiday would be great to try!


----------



## syrene78 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_They must have gotten a shipment in... somehow I did $130 worth of damages...

I bought Mega Rich & Lark About pigments... Lotusland, Cranberry & Club eyeshadows, Gold Deposit MSF, Chartru, Untitled & Artjam paints, & Delft paintpot.

They had a bunch of MES and MES trios including Dangerzone, which I'll likely pick up if it's there when I go back. The eyeshadows were a lot of the same that they've had, as were the pigments.

They had a few mineralize blushes -Nuance and I wanna say Dainty? Something with a D. It was pink.

Still a ton of X-Rocks & Otherworldly blushes... Rollickin & Otherworldly paintpot, 6 of the Suite Array eyeshadow duos, the same Heatherette trio as mentioned... they had the cool pigment set from this past holiday collection, as well as one of the lipgloss sets.

Anything else specifically, ask and I'll try to remember. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, lucky you! You always seem to get the good stuf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dangerzone you will be mine someday! I hope that you got one. It looks really gorgeous and seem to be reaching some CCOs as what I heard.
Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## s0_fam0us (May 4, 2009)

I was definitely excited to see all that stuff. Usually I'll walk around the store with a bunch of things in my hand and say "do I *really* need this?" And half the stuff I'm holding ends up going back. This time I said if it's in my hands, I'm buying it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to go back this weekend and pick up Dangerzone, and maybe a few other eyeshadows... I don't mind CPing things for anyone who wants.


----------



## jlc116 (May 20, 2009)

Sooo... I was there today and though rushed and on a time limit sadly, in the 20 mins I was there I managed to grab some good stuff and check out what was there.

I saw manyyyy of the older foundations, some mineralize blushes, other blushes, mineralize skinfinishes in so ceylon, old gold, light flush and one other I don't remember. Lots of eyeshadows and pigments. Don't remember many but alot of the ones mentioned before were still there.

There were a few e/s from Neo Sci-Fi, I got Time & Space. Also many from Starflash; I got Glamour Check! and Go. There was Mink & Sable, and I know some others were there, but I can't remember specifically. I vaguely remember that there were 2 Metal-X e/s, but I don't remember what colors. They had a LOT of the mineralize e/s duos and trios. There were also a bunch of eyeshadow suites, a few brow sets, a couple paintpots and fluidlines, and assorted lip products, sorry I'm not really a gloss/lip product person and didn't take too careful note of those.

There were a bunch of palettes too, some of the Holiday lip palettes, the holiday eye palettes, the green & blue/purple larger Colour Forms palettes, a Fafi quad, and I believe some assorted trios. There were also a bunch of the holiday sets, I grabbed the last warm pigments set on the shelf. There were also a bunch of brush sets, and I had meant to look into buying individual brushes but I got rushed out before I could even think of it/look/ask. The rest of the store is a huge blur to me, lol I vaguely remember some Bobbi Brown and a bunch of fragrance stuff by the door but....yeahh

Still saw the X-Rocks & Otherworldly

Aaaanddd... while I'm at it I also remember some cleanser products, a Fix + I've never seen before...something about moisture... anddd some gorgeous loose beauty powder in Drizzlegold which I also grabbed for myself.


----------



## jlc116 (May 20, 2009)

wowww... that kinda ended up much longer than I intended. But I meant to say, if anyone has questions about something specific I'll try and remember whether it was there or not!!


----------



## ABB113 (Jun 10, 2009)

Anyone been there lately?  I think I'm headed there tomorrow and I just wanted to know if there were any good finds!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jun 24, 2009)

anyone been here lately? I used to have no problem making this drive every week, but now that I've got a new car, I'm babying it and don't wanna put miles on it... hahaha...


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm going tomorrow and I will post what I find!


----------



## mmakate418 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I'm going tomorrow and I will post what I find! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
anything good?
i might head over next week and i'm looking for paint pots and msf's
thanks!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Aug 12, 2009)

I was here Friday... they had a bunch of the Starflash eyeshadows from last year - Go, Glamour Check, Lotusland, Talent Pool... They probably had about 20 or so eyeshadows. A few pigments (including Mutiny which I REALLY should have gotten) Light Flush, Gold Deposit, Blonde & Redhead MSF's, both Dame Edna trios, Tempting quad... I only saw one Paintpot (and can't remember what it was) and didn't really look at the lip stuff.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 13, 2009)

If anyone hits this CCO anytime soon can someone get me Blonde MSF?


----------



## Shypo (Sep 6, 2009)

I hit the Clinton CCO today - scored the following (but there wasn't much new since my last visit a couple of months back):

Persuasive MES
Pagan (McQueen)
Deep Blue Green p/g
2008 Cool Pigment collection
Overrich l/s
165 brush (I was shocked they had this)
Spring Bean, Snowscene (2nd backup) and Love Knot (backup) l/g
Emote blush

They also had Rose is a Rose (I think that's the name) quad from A Rose Romance, and both Heatherette e/s sets, among the other Holiday e/s sets from 2007/2008.  

No HK yet, but could be coming in the September shipment later this month.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Sep 16, 2009)

Even though I shouldn't be (as I'm buying 80% of the Style Black collection), I'll probably head up here at some point this weekend.

If there's anything anyone is wondering about specifically, or wants me to CP, let me knowww!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone know if there's been anything good lately? I'm taking an hour drive so just want to see if its worth it. Thanks!


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 5, 2009)

I just went there last week.  From what I can remember, they had:

all four Hello Kitty lipsticks 
Both Hello Kitty eyeshadow palettes 
A Rose Romance just a pinch blush, quad, eyeshadows and beauty powder 
All three Cult of Cherry eyeshadow quads 
Colour forms palettes 
SugarSweet shadesticks in Lemon Chiffon, Cakeshop, and Penny 
Star Flash eyeshadows: Smoke & Diamonds, Lotusland, Talent Pool, and others I can't remember; eyeshadows in Fig 1, Blanc Type, a few matte squared and neo sci fi shadows 
Red, She Said holiday palettes, soft sparkle pencils, pigment sets and lipstick set; Antiquitease lip sets and Red, She Said mineralized eyeshadows 
Electro Sky, Soft Ochre paint pots; Mutiny, Viz-a-Violet, Smoke Signals pigments 
Lots of pro long wear lipsticks, Love Alert dazzleglass, Apex 3D glass, a few slimshines and various lip products I can't remember; discontinued cream stick liners 
Lots of face products like blushes and beauty powders 
Two metal x shadows... though I cannot remember the name 
They also had a Fafi quad; I believe it was the one with Hey and Howzat eyeshadow 
A Suite Array eyeshadows 
Brunette Blonde Redhead blushes 

...And I can't remember the rest! Hope that helps


----------



## sarah.p (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, when I went they only had two of the CoC quads!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 6, 2009)

_Lorelai Thanks alot for that info! I def will be taking a trip out there this weekend, can't wait! 
_


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC-Addict03* 

 
_Lorelai Thanks alot for that info! I def will be taking a trip out there this weekend, can't wait! 
_

 
You're very welcome, MAC-Addict03.  





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarah.p* 

 
_Wow, when I went they only had two of the CoC quads!_

 
The sales associate didn't realize it either until she rang up my order.  It made me happy to see her excitement over the restock of the quad and three shadesticks from the SugarSweet collection.


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 24, 2009)

After visiting yesterday to get purchase the Estee Lauder Spiced Peach Signature Eyeshadow Quad, I noticed they had the following new M.A.C. items: 

Overcast, Lucky Jade and Pink Couture Shadesticks 
Fresh Cut Palette from the Graphic Garden Collection 
Night Violet Mattene (_YAY!_) and the Black Greasepaint Stick from Style Black collection. 
I was really happy to see some items (even if it only was two) from the Style Black Collection as I completely missed it! Hopefully, some eye shadows will trickle in after the holidays  *crosses fingers* 

Hope that helps anyone considering a trip.


----------



## lexiluvsmakeup (Nov 25, 2009)

I was there last night, but made the mistake of going right before closing time... I only picked up a cream color base and had no time to really look through everything ... I think I'm headed up there right now ! I go fairly often... if anyone is looking for anything, let me know.


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lorelai* 

 
_After visiting yesterday to get purchase the Estee Lauder Spiced Peach Signature Eyeshadow Quad, I noticed they had the following new M.A.C. items: 

Overcast, Lucky Jade and Pink Couture Shadesticks 
Fresh Cut Palette from the Graphic Garden Collection 
Night Violet Mattene (YAY!) and the Black Greasepaint Stick from Style Black collection. 
I was really happy to see some items (even if it only was two) from the Style Black Collection as I completely missed it! Hopefully, some eye shadows will trickle in after the holidays *crosses fingers* 

Hope that helps anyone considering a trip. 



_

 


I so wish I lived closer...could use a few less pricey Style Black items.


----------



## ABB113 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm just getting back to Specktra, and I noticed that Lorelai mentioned that they had all three CoC quads back in Novemeber!  I have been trying to hunt down Spiced Chocolate (along with everyone else who missed out on it lol), and I was so sure they were all out!  I do love how the Clinton CCO always seems to have a pretty great selection of products, though.  Glad I live close by!

It's nice to see that a bunch of you live nearby also and frequent this CCO.  Maybe we should organize a group meet-up there!


----------



## lexiluvsmakeup (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_I'm just getting back to Specktra, and I noticed that Lorelai mentioned that they had all three CoC quads back in Novemeber! I have been trying to hunt down Spiced Chocolate (along with everyone else who missed out on it lol), and I was so sure they were all out! I do love how the Clinton CCO always seems to have a pretty great selection of products, though. Glad I live close by!

It's nice to see that a bunch of you live nearby also and frequent this CCO. Maybe we should organize a group meet-up there!_

 

I was there on Wednesday and I didn't see the Spiced Chocolate Quad.  I know I saw the Tempting Quad.  I'll have to go back and check.  I'm also heading to the Wrentham Outlets weekend, so I'll be on the lookout for new items there and report back!

Clinton has a ton of face products (foundations, powder, msf, blush, etc) 
and they still have the Black Grease Paint Stick and Night Violet Lipstick !!

*I picked up:*
Hot Planet Mineralize Blush
Other Worldly Blush
Gold Deposit MSF
Light Flush MSF
Little Vi Lustreglass
Cherry Blossom Lipglass
Culture Clash Lipglass
Ultra-Elegant Slimshine Lipstick
Lucky Jade Shadestick
Greenstroke Paint Pot


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 27, 2009)

^^^If anyone is going and can CP a couple of the Black Grease Paint sticks for me please send me a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lorelai* 

 
_After visiting yesterday to get purchase the Estee Lauder Spiced Peach Signature Eyeshadow Quad, I noticed they had the following new M.A.C. items:

Overcast, Lucky Jade and Pink Couture Shadesticks 
Fresh Cut Palette from the Graphic Garden Collection 
Night Violet Mattene (YAY!) and the Black Greasepaint Stick from Style Black collection. 
I was really happy to see some items (even if it only was two) from the Style Black Collection as I completely missed it! Hopefully, some eye shadows will trickle in after the holidays  *crosses fingers* 

Hope that helps anyone considering a trip.  



_

 
OMG NIGHT VIOLET!!
I noticed ur form NY, how did u get there?


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_I have been trying to hunt down Spiced Chocolate (along with everyone else who missed out on it lol), and I was so sure they were all out!_

 





 I haven't see any Spiced Chocolate quad's since the last three visits; I remember the saleswoman was surprised when she rang up my sale.  But the great thing about this CCO (that I noticed) is they occasionally get coveted products restocked. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_It's nice to see that a bunch of you live nearby also and frequent this CCO. Maybe we should organize a group meet-up there!_

 
That would be cool! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_OMG NIGHT VIOLET!!
I noticed ur form NY, how did u get there?_

 
I was so happy when I purchased Night Violet; I love that color!  My boyfriend's family lives in Connecticut. Every time we see them (yay for the holidays!), I visit the Clinton Malls.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 29, 2009)

Has anyone been here recently???


----------



## blurpleberry (Jan 25, 2010)

the forgotten cco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





since its the closest one to me and i was just there last friday, i figured i'd update ya on it... 

-updated: feb 28, 2010- 

(note: this is all i really remember -_- i'll put a * next to the ones that have more than what i listed) 

eyeshadows: blue flame, star by night, pagan, pen n pink, brown script, post haste, soft flower, femme fi, evening aura, bitter, time and space, night manoeuvres, aquavert, bold n brazen, et tu bouquet, henna, knight, talent pool, vibrant grape, tempting, paradisco, of summer, mink pink, signed sealed, mont black, glamour check, sunset b, dear cupcake  

Me/s: odd couple, sea & sky, odd couple, persuasive, inter-view, word of mouth, engaging, family silver, two to glow, earthly riches

pigments: mutiny, mauvement, cocomotion, lovely lily, gold stroke, gold mode (one left), mega rich, jardin aires  

glitters: only reflects blackened red 

lipsticks: lollipop lovin, fresh brew, big bow, strayin, fashion mews, coral polyp, kanga rouge,  sweet thing, noveau-frou, vanity's child, way to love, marquise d, fast thrill, made with love, sci-fi delity, eager, rozz revival, electro, sun sonic, astral, blow dry, jest, crazee, what a do!, sparks can fly, antiqui-tease, creme ceris, mellow mood, honey flower, ahoy there!, chili, cosmo, chintz on chintz

the black with purple grease paint stick 

liners (pearlglides, powerpoints, etc): light as air, phone me/text me, foxy lady, molasses, fly-by-blu, black funk/pop blue, black russian

*dazzleglasses: euro beat, internationalist, roman holiday, date night, stop! look!, steppin out, (a lot more...)

*lipglasses: spring bean, magnetique, gold rebel, liberated, ensign, live & dye, flashmode, vii, snowscene, (a lot more...) 

TLC's: the only one they had was popster 

MSF's: only refined, light flush, perfect topping 

mineralize blush: earth to earth, light over dark

fluidlines: brassy 

paint pots: greenstroke, bare study, stringalong, quite natural

brushes: 279, 181, 129sh, 321, 249, 252, 204, 192, 225, 162, 165, 189

*sets: 2008 little darlings warm and cool pigments 

*palettes: both heatherette trios, both hk too dolly quads... 

*blushes: all the hk blushes, (quite a few more...) 

*beauty powders: all the hk and heatherette ones, (a few others...)

there's still a lot of foundations, mainly NW's though 

there was also prep & prime spf 50, prep & prime line filler, charged water, and microfine refinisher 

metalblu, pink ingot, and 2 other metal x cream shadows 

last time i called in, someone told me they're not getting another mac shipment until the middle of march X( 

i'll try to keep ya posted if i remember/see anymore


----------



## s0_fam0us (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm going to try to make it down here this weekend. Anyone looking for anything in particular?


----------



## blurpleberry (Mar 1, 2010)

went today and updated the list a bit.. pretty sure they didn't get anything new since the last time i was there (over a month ago)


----------



## blurpleberry (Mar 10, 2010)

they were just putting out all of the mineralized blushes from the grand duo collection when i came in today


----------



## yelly201 (Apr 4, 2010)

If I don't have too much work due next week, I might try to head up there on the 10th or 11th.  Making a trip is a big deal for me, though, since I'm at school in NYC and to get to clinton I have to take a train for 2 hours all the way there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if anyone's been there recently plz tell me if it was worth it!!


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was just there today!  In my opinion, Clinton always has a great selection.  Here's what I can remember they had there today:


A few CCB's (including Hush, which I got)

A bunch of MSFs (Refined, Perfect Topping, and some others)

Mineralize blushes (Improvise, Hand Finish, Love Rock, Moon River, Grand Duo, Intenso and others)

MSF Natural/Shimmer duos

Prep and Prime SPF 50

Prep and Prime Skin Refined Zone

Both BPs from A Rose Romance

Darker BP from Heatherette

Look in a Box sets

Mineralize box sets from this past holiday

Lipglass sets from holiday

Pigment sets from holiday

Some nail polishes

Bunch of shadows (including Fashion and Style Snob starflash shadows, Dear Cupcake, Glamour Check, Night Manouvers, and several others I can't remember at the moment)

Bunch of paint pots (Mosscape, Greenstroke, Bare Study and more)

A few lip and eye liners; Black Greasepaint stick

Some brushes (192, 181, 225, 165 and others)

Lipglasses, lipsticks, Dazzleglass Cremes, 3 Tendertones, Valentine's Lip Gelee

Quads (Notoriety, Photorealism, Tempting)

2 palettes from this past holiday, Heatherette, Trip etc.


Also, they had Bobbi Brown Chrome Shadows in Pewter!  Very excited about that!

Let me know if you have specific questions and I'll try to recall if they had it there!


----------



## yelly201 (Apr 11, 2010)

OMG thank you that was uber helpful!! I can't believe I didn't check this thread until just now; I'm definitely going up tomorrow (I was on the fence but now I'm def going to go)!! Thanks for the info


----------



## blurpleberry (May 20, 2010)

okay i tried to type as much as i could into my cell phone.. so here we go: 

palettes: both hello kitty, both graphic gardens, notoriety, shadowy lady, tempting eve, photo realism, 2 from passions of red, 1 of the royal assets (cant remember which though) 

pigments: teal (i remember there being 6 of these left), golden olive, kitchmus, heritage rouge, melon, mega-rich, golden lemon, gold stroke, gold mode, fuchsia, spiritualize, pink bronze, antique green, vanilla, frozen white, pink opal, cornflower (there were like 2 of these left), tan, rose, violet, chocolate brown 

glitters: 3d gold, gold, red, silver, chartreuse, light blue (1 left), purple, fuchsia, reflects blackened red, reflects pearl, reflects gold, reflects copper 

beauty powders: pretty baby, tahitian sand, alpha girl, smooth harmony,  summer rose, blush of youth, flower mist dew, matte bronze 

mineralized: triple fusion, smooth merge, perfect topping, refined, light flush, porcelain pink, warm blend, sunny by nature, moon river, love rock, intenso, grand duo, light over dark, earth to earth, improvise, hot planet, cheek & cheerful

nail polish: abstract, metalist, rich dark delicious, dance all night, cool reserve, for fun 

eyeshadows: pagan, evening aura, magnetic fields, night manoeuvres, time & space, femme fi, of summer (1 left), sunset b, henna, french cuff, flip (3 left), style snob, deep shade, et tu bouquet?, blue flame, dear cupcake, glamour check!, pen n pink, soft flower, purple shower, warming trend, knight, post haste, maira's mood, talent pool (1 left), ego, top knot, haunting, mont black, bold n brazen, bitter, aquavert, star by night, violet trance (3 left) 

mineralize shadows: sea & sky (2 left), fashion patch, two to glow, eccentricity, family silver, odd couple, odd bits, hot contrast, it's a miracle, inter-view, word of mouth, persuasive, earthly riches 

paint pots: stringalong, moss scape, quite natural, greenstroke 

fluidlines: brassy 

paints: flammable and the other i can't remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dazzleglasses/lipglasses: roman holiday, sublime shine, looks like sin, rue d rouge, do it up, local colour, soft dazzle, sheena, stop! look!, totally fab, utterly posh, perfectly unordinary, luscious spark, 3n, virgin kiss, sonic vibe, new berry, real desire, nico, rich & ripe, buzz, liberated, soft & slow, lil hot pepper, naked frost, on display, she's a star, young thing, supreme, red devil, avarice, spring bean, lustrewhite, gold rebel, ensign, new spirit, trance plant, steal my heart, strawberry blonde, quick tease, personal taste, naked space, real desire, so this season, bateaux 

blush/contour: fancy baby, pleasureful, strada, margin, emote, the perfect cheek (3 left), notable, sweet as cocoa, x-rocks, spaced out 

i didn't type down brushes but the only ones that stood out were 165 and 129sh 

also, all the 2009 holiday sets.. i mean literally all the holiday eye / lip palettes / mineralize face kits and what not that came from magic mirth and mischief 

i didn't get lipsticks cuz nothing changed with those whatsoever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






that's it


----------



## liibyz (May 23, 2010)

If anyone is willing to do a cp for me that would be great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Send me a message.


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 3, 2010)

Think I might stop by here next weekend.... anyone been in the last few days? I'm hoping they still have all the holiday 2009 sets. If they had them all on 5/19, they probably still have some left right??


----------



## blurpleberry (Jun 8, 2010)

heya, i went in today so here's an update from my last list on 5/20 

palettes: i didn't see graphics garden anymore (but then again they were in the middle of restocking stuff). they were just putting out "rose is a rose" palette,  fafi eyes 1, and a second royal assets palette (forgot to check which one, yet again) 

pigments: 
added - museum bronze, neo orange, full force violet, red electric, antique green, and push the edge.. all the other ones were still there 

glitters: 
added - reflects transparent pink and reflects teal 
gone - 3d gold, reflects gold, and light blue

eyeshadows: 
added - off the page, clarity, newly minted, pollinator, fig. 1, sugarshot, silverthorn, hey, brown script, ochre style, embark, shore leave, nanogold, pink freeze, bronze, juiced, suave intentions, phloof!, sushi flower, copperplate, woodwinked, and swish.  
gone - pagan, of summer, flip, et tu bouquet?, and pen n pink 

mineralize shadows: 
gone - sea & sky.. other than that, no change

dazzleglasses/lipglasses: 
added - she-zam, jingle jangle, phiff!, my favorite pink 

lip gelee: tickled pink, jelly babe, moistly, sapilicious 

any category that i didn't mention means there was no change


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 12, 2010)

^Thanks! I need to go there soon, but I was kinda holding out to see about a F&F sale.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone willing to do a CP for a couple pigments?


----------



## CrazyBlue (Jun 15, 2010)

Ooh the pigments are awesome ! Anyone care for a CP , i would love to work sumthing out


----------



## blurpleberry (Jun 21, 2010)

Before I forget to update again - I went back on Saturday to pick up a few orders.. 
and this is what 

they've added: 

lipsticks: intricate, b-babe, front lit, desire, hold the pose, madly creative, ever embelish, most popular, sandy b, resolutely red, sharp focus, and full body

lipglosses in 2n and fanplastico 

tenderling blush 

eyeshadows in: dreammaker, smoke & diamonds and expensive pink 

there were also 23 different slimshines but i didn't have much time to stay and write 'em all down :\


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 21, 2010)

Ahhhhhh!!! Smoke&Diamonds!!! I have to go there this week! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm headed there this weekend with my cellphone, so I can write down things I see. I generally just care about e/s, pigments and MSF's. <3


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm going too!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay, so nothing really changed since the last update here.

I ended up picking up some of the pigments and lip laquers and Ruby Woo <3


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 12, 2010)

I couldn't make it this weekend but I wil try to go this week.  Did they still have Gold Stroke pigment?  Do they have a 3 item limit there? Thanks.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_I couldn't make it this weekend but I wil try to go this week. Did they still have Gold Stroke pigment? Do they have a 3 item limit there? Thanks._

 
They still had Gold Stroke, and they have a 3 item limit per item just like every other CCO.


----------



## ABB113 (Jul 14, 2010)

I was there a few weeks ago and bought about 5 or 6 pigments without any problem.  I've never experienced a 3 item limit!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_I was there a few weeks ago and bought about 5 or 6 pigments without any problem. I've never experienced a 3 item limit!_

 
The rule is 3 of the same color. So, for example, you wouldn't be able to purchase 5 Violet pigments in one transaction. The limit would be 3 Violet Pigments. Make sense?


----------



## ABB113 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_The rule is 3 of the same color. So, for example, you wouldn't be able to purchase 5 Violet pigments in one transaction. The limit would be 3 Violet Pigments. Make sense?_

 
oooo understood.  I thought it was 3 items in the same category (i.e. 3 eyeshadows)


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_oooo understood. I thought it was 3 items in the same category (i.e. 3 eyeshadows) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh hecka no. Hahaha, they wouldn't make money if it werent for people like us just buying a ton of eyeshadows.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_I was there a few weeks ago and bought about 5 or 6 pigments without any problem.  I've never experienced a 3 item limit!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_The rule is 3 of the same color. So, for example, you wouldn't be able to purchase 5 Violet pigments in one transaction. The limit would be 3 Violet Pigments. Make sense?_

 
Oh Thanks for clarifying this!  I thought I might have to take someone with me so I could get all my pigments.  I'm planning to go tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 16, 2010)

Let us know if they have any Style Black stuff. I read somewhere that some of that is hitting CCOs now. I loved that collection!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jfmuni* 

 
_Before I forget to update again - I went back on Saturday to pick up a few orders.. 
and this is what 

they've added: 

lipsticks: intricate, b-babe, front lit, desire, hold the pose, madly creative, ever embelish, most popular, sandy b, resolutely red, sharp focus, and full body

lipglosses in 2n and fanplastico 

tenderling blush 

eyeshadows in: dreammaker, smoke & diamonds and expensive pink 

there were also 23 different slimshines but i didn't have much time to stay and write 'em all down :_

 
jfmuni - Thank you so so much for posting all the goodies at this outlet.  I don't know how you got all of that down.  I don't think I would have been able to do it.

I went yesterday.  Although from jfmuni's posting I knew there was a lot here, I still couldn't believe my eyes.  I have never seen so much at a CCO before.  I usually go to Woodbury Commons, NY.

I bought tons!  Last time I went, I wanted Gold Stroke pigment but I couldn't remember the name of it.  I was so tired from already shopping that I decided to not get anything because I didn't want to duplicate products.  I went to Woodbury about a month later and decided to get a pigment and hope it was the right one.  Well, I ended up with 2 Gold Modes!  Yikes.  This time I decided to come with a list so I printed jfmuni list and doubled checked what I didn't have before I went. 

The list had "Sheena" on it.  I just thought it must have been a misprint but it wasn't!  They had Sheena and Poco Pink!  I couldn't believe it.  2 of my old time faves.  Any old timers remember these two?  I still have a lot left so I didn't pick up back ups.  Maybe next trip.

I did see both Graphic Gardens eye palettes so they must have restocked. I picked up the palette I didn't have.  I also saw Lollipop Loving lipstick.  I hear so much about this color that I had to try it but it looked a little too light on my hand.  If they have it when I go back I will try it on my lips to see it better.

Oh and I'm pretty sure I saw Sea & Sky MES so that must have been restocked as well.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rinstar* 

 
_Let us know if they have any Style Black stuff. I read somewhere that some of that is hitting CCOs now. I loved that collection!!_

 
Sorry, I didn't see any Style Black.  I would have snatched that up!  Well the MES anyway.

I've been debating taking this trip for awhile.  I've been so tired lately that I was worried about driving there.  I was considering taking the train up there but I kept putting it off.  Last weekend, I went to visit my brother who lives in CT so I planned to get to the CCO but I got a late start and thought better of it.  I decided to just drive up yesterday.  I'm on vacation and I don't really have anything better to do so I thought, "why not"?  It was a nice drive.  A bit of traffic though, maybe Friday isn't the best day for this but still not bad.  They had so much stuff, it was totally worth the trip!  They did not have nearly this much the last time I went there and for each color they seemed to have tons in stock.  The shelves were overflowing!  I think I may have to go back sometime this summer.


----------



## blurpleberry (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_jfmuni - Thank you so so much for posting all the goodies at this outlet.  I don't know how you got all of that down.  I don't think I would have been able to do it._

 





 not a problem!  i usually spend hours there just looking at stuff so i figured i'd start typing everything in my cell phone or writing it on random pieces of paper.  

thanks for the update, though! i'm going to have to stop by and see what the fuss is about with lollipop lovin'


----------



## glamorjunkie (Jul 20, 2010)

We live in Illinois but my husbands family lives in CT and we stay in Clinton and we didn't make it out this year but I love that CCO.  I always stock up on my Mac when we go...So sad now that we didn't make it this year....


----------



## ABB113 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi ladies!  Just curious if any of you are going to this CCO soon or if you were there recently and happened to notice if they had the EL Bronze Goddess Sand & Sea (or Sea & Sand?) e/s palette.  It has about 5 or 6 colors, 2 of which are gorgeous blues   Thanks!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Jul 25, 2010)

I live in Hartford and have been dying to go to a cco Clinton is so close yet so ****ing far ( i have no car) and cant get there.One day hopefully. I hope all who go find what they are looking for.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 

 
_





 I live in Hartford and have been dying to go to a cco Clinton is so close yet so ****ing far ( i have no car) and cant get there.One day hopefully. I hope all who go find what they are looking for._

 
Can you try the bus?  Maybe you can convince someone to drive you.  Its a small shopping center but they do have some nice stores that might interest someone.


----------



## silentstorm143 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_Can you try the bus?  Maybe you can convince someone to drive you.  Its a small shopping center but they do have some nice stores that might interest someone._

 
I think id have to take a greyhound then figure out Clinton city buses-if any go that way- all while bringing my two young kids. I am a single mom so it really is easier said than done otherwise I would have by now I don't mind the bus I take it everyday. As for getting someone to take me I don't have friends and any "family " I do have wouldn't go out that way for me Thanks anyways for the suggestion Ill get there eventually just don't know when.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Aug 7, 2010)

ABB113 I'm going by there today. Ill check on that EL palette for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll also let everyone know if there's anything newww


----------



## blurpleberry (Aug 9, 2010)

trip to cco today. 

here's the new stuff that's come in: 

eyeshadows: creme de miel, modelette, top hat, mink and sable, submarine and arena 

blushes: the perfect cheek and tenderling


----------



## ABB113 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_ABB113 I'm going by there today. Ill check on that EL palette for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll also let everyone know if there's anything newww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, girl!!


----------



## blurpleberry (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_Thanks, girl!!_

 
oh man, i shoulda remembered to check on that last time i was there... i'll do you a favor and just call them right now to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




blah, they said they didn't have it


----------



## ABB113 (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jfmuni* 

 
_oh man, i shoulda remembered to check on that last time i was there... i'll do you a favor and just call them right now to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




blah, they said they didn't have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ugh, that sucks :-(  But thank you so much for checking on that for me!  Really appreciate it


----------



## Shypo (Mar 13, 2011)

Spotted at the Clinton CCO today:

  	Quads:  Shadowy Lady, Tempting, In the Gallery, Tone Grey, Photo Realism

  	Pigments:  Many in the old jars, mostly 'perm' colors, also Brash & Bold, the bright matte hot pink one, Lithe, etc.

  	Misc:  Pink Porcelain MSF, Comfort MSF, many of the mineralized blushes, In the Groove collection eye shadows, Marcel Wanders l/g (no lipsticks), Coral Crepe and Delft p/p, 2 or 3 of the Dare to Wear glosses, TTB bronzer (I think the darker one)


----------



## Shypo (Mar 13, 2011)

Spotted at the Clinton CCO today:

  	Quads:  Shadowy Lady, Tempting, In the Gallery, Tone Grey, Photo Realism

  	Pigments:  Many in the old jars, mostly 'perm' colors, also Brash & Bold, the bright matte hot pink one, Lithe, etc.

  	Misc:  Pink Porcelain MSF, Comfort MSF, many of the mineralized blushes, In the Groove collection eye shadows, Marcel Wanders l/g (no lipsticks), Coral Crepe and Delft p/p, 2 or 3 of the Dare to Wear glosses, TTB bronzer (I think the darker one).

  	They also had the honey collection, including the salve.


----------



## loveoontherocks (Jun 10, 2011)

anyone go recently?


----------



## lmcmullen (Aug 8, 2011)

I was there a week ago on the way to visit family in NY. This is a partial list of what they had (from what I can remember). I was in a hurry since hubby was waiting outside with the dog so I wasn't as thorough as I would have been if I was alone.

  	Eyeshadow:
  	A lot of the Peacocky eyeshadows - Prance, Dalliance, Tweet me, and Spectacle of Yourself. I think they also had the blue one (can't remember name)
  	and the purple Noir Plum one but in lesser quantities.

  	Nanogold
  	Tissueweight
  	Going Bananas
  	Meet the Fleet
  	Vile Violet from VV
  	That reddish brown one from VV (can't remember name).
  	Aqua
  	Atlantic Blue
  	Shimmermoss from To the Beach
  	Night Manoevres from Style Warrior
  	2 from Liberty of London - the pink and the purple ones
  	Evening Aura from Neo Sci fi
  	A lot of primary colored ones - green, blue etc - I don't know the names as I didn't look at the bottoms of them.
  	A lot of mineralized shadows - none from Semi precious but they had a bunch from prior collections. I remember the half purple/half gold one in particular.

  	Lips:
  	Lipsticks were slim pickings compared to the shadows - what I remember was Phlox, I Like it Like That, Vanity's Child, Viva Glam Gaga 2, and a bunch of other nudeish ones that I didn't look closely at.
  	Lipglasses - they had some Cremesheens but I didn't look at the names. They also had a lot of the regular ones that you see on ACW like New Spirit etc but I wasn't lipglass hunting so I didn't remember the names.  They did have the red VV lipglass.

  	Face:
  	Blush of Youth with the rose in it
  	Light Flush MSF (only 1, the tester - not sure if others were behing the counter)
  	Promise Pink MSF (?)
  	The To the Beach Bronzer
  	Both kinds of Lustre drops
  	A lot of foundations and powders that are darker than I am (I'm NC25).

  	Not sure about eye liner or lip liner, I missed those completely. 

  	They also had a ton of Tartan tale stuff - most of the eyeshadows too, except for Glamora Castle. They also had some lip kits/bags that I didn't recognize.

  	I ended up getting Nanogold (which I now hate LOL), Tissueweight, Going Bananas, Phlox, and the Pink Rebel drops.

  	Hope this helps somewhat, I wish I could remember more.


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks! I might have to try to make it there for the Peacocky shadows!!


----------



## lilygreen22 (May 27, 2012)

hi CT specktrettes! i was thinking we could try to keep an updated list of Clinton Crossing CCO mac items -- we can copy and update the list. i'll start, with edits to the list kindly posted by lmcmullen!


  	Eyeshadow:
  	Mega Metal Peacocky eyeshadows - Prance, Dalliance, Tweet me, Spectacle of Yourself, Noir Plum, Ego, Odalisque
  	Pro longwear e/s from styledriven: Fresh flare, styledriven, lie low, hot paprika, sunny outlook, make your mark, thru the night, OTHERS?? add if you know them!
  	Venomous villains: Vile Violet, vainglorious, carbon, sweet joy (?)
  	Night Manoevres from Style Warrior
  	Libery of London - give me liberty of london; others?
  	Cindy Sherman - three ring yellow, Atlantic Blue 
  	Fashion flower - groundcover
  	Mineralized shadows - cool, calm & collected, others?
  	Semi-precious e/s - jade's fortune, one other ?
  	To the beach - firecracker
  	surf baby - surf USA, sun blonde, sun shorts, saffron
  	Mac me over - moleskin, outre, carbonized, others?
  	 		 			artan tale stuff - Glamora Castle, semi-precious, others?



  	Unsure of collection names: Going Bananas, Lime

  	Big bounce e/s from Flighty - most shades

  	Paint pots:
  	Glitter & Ice: the black one?

  	Pigments:
  	Blue brown, teal, rose, violet, emerald dusk, blue storm, others?
  	both gareth pugh pigments

  	Eyeliners: tealo, rosemary & thyme; technakohl liners from glitter & ice, others?

  	 		Lips:
 	 		Lipsticks: Viva Glam Gaga 2, impassioned, fusion pink, A LOT more --others?
 	 		Sheen supremes: tea ceremony, supreme style, fashion city, happy hibiscus
 	 		Pro longwear: dress it up, warp spreed, others?
 	 		Mattenes: eden rouge, lots of others?

 	 		Lipglasses:
 	 		orange tempura, strange potion, curvaceous, illicit, wee coquette, frankly fresh (from Liberty of London)
 	 		Both gareth pugh lipglasses
 	 		Lustreglass: spring green, others?
 	 		Cremesheen glasses: fashion whim, geo pink, others?

 	 		Kissable lipcolours from Peacocky: super, woo me, temper tantra, enchantee, so vain, all shades I think?

 	 		Face:
 	 		Blush of Youth with the rose in it
 	 		Light Flush MSF (only 1, the tester - not sure if others were behing the counter)
 	 		Promise Pink MSF (?)
 	 		The To the Beach Bronzer
 	 		Both kinds of Lustre drops
 	 		A lot of foundations and powders that are darker than I am (I'm NC25).

 	 		Nail polishes: from Surf baby, Glitter & Ice, others?

 	 		Brushes: 130, others?

 	 		Kits:
 	 		all dazzlespheres, 
 	 		both eye kits from holiday 2011
 	 		tartan tale kits from holiday 2010




lmcmullen said:


> I was there a week ago on the way to visit family in NY. This is a partial list of what they had (from what I can remember). I was in a hurry since hubby was waiting outside with the dog so I wasn't as thorough as I would have been if I was alone.
> 
> Eyeshadow:
> A lot of the Peacocky eyeshadows - Prance, Dalliance, Tweet me, and Spectacle of Yourself. I think they also had the blue one (can't remember name)
> ...


----------



## lilygreen22 (May 27, 2012)

lilygreen22 said:


> hi CT specktrettes! i was thinking we could try to keep an updated list of Clinton Crossing CCO mac items -- we can copy and update the list. i'll start, with edits to the list kindly posted by lmcmullen!
> 
> 
> Eyeshadow:
> ...


----------



## lilygreen22 (Jun 4, 2012)

eta 4june12: some edits/additions. please copy, edit, and paste the list if you've been recently!
  	--

 	hi CT specktrettes! i was thinking we could try to keep an updated list of Clinton Crossing CCO mac items -- we can copy and update the list. i'll start, with edits to the list kindly posted by lmcmullen!

  	Eyeshadow:
  	Mega Metal Peacocky eyeshadows - Prance, Dalliance, Tweet me, Spectacle of Yourself, Noir Plum, Ego, Odalisque, others?
  	Pro longwear e/s from styledriven: Fresh flare, styledriven, lie low, hot paprika, sunny outlook, make your mark, thru the night, OTHERS?? add if you know them!
  	Venomous villains: Vile Violet, vainglorious, carbon, sweet joy (?)
  	Night Manoevres from Style Warrior
  	Libery of London - give me liberty of london; others?
  	Cindy Sherman - three ring yellow, Atlantic Blue 
  	Fashion flower - groundcover, the light white/yellow one (cant rememebr the name)
  	Mineralized shadows - cool, calm & collected, others?
  	Semi-precious e/s - jade's fortune, one other ?
  	To the beach - firecracker (shimmermoss is GONE)
  	surf baby - surf USA, sun blonde, sun shorts, saffron
  	Mac me over - moleskin, outre, carbonized, others? (i did NOT see satin taupe)
  	 		 			artan tale stuff - Glamora Castle, semi-precious, others?



  	Unsure of collection names: Going Bananas, Lime

  	Big bounce e/s from Flighty - most shades

  	Double features E/S/colourization Duos:
  	they did NOT have #4 but had almost all of the other 7 i think

  	E/S quads:
  	lady grey (mac me over)
  	the other mac me over quad
  	angel flame (cindy sherman)
  	quite cute quad
  	others?

  	Paint pots:
  	Glitter & Ice: for effect (the black one)
  	Posh Paradise: hyperviolet, half-wild, idyllic, pure creation, treasure hunt, genuine treasure (nubile was there previously but gone on my last visit!) 

  	Pigments:
  	Blue brown, teal, rose, violet, emerald dusk, blue storm, others?
  	both gareth pugh pigments

  	Eyeliners: tealo, rosemary & thyme; technakohl liners from glitter & ice, others?

  	Eyebrow pencils/liners

  	 		Lips:
 	 		Lipsticks: Viva Glam Gaga 2, impassioned, fusion pink,  A LOT more --others?
 	 		Sheen supremes: tea ceremony, supreme style, fashion city, happy hibiscus
 	 		Pro longwear: dress it up, warp spreed, others?
 	 		Mattenes: eden rouge, lots of others?

 	 		Lipglasses:
 	 		orange tempura, strange potion (surf baby), curvaceous, illicit, wee coquette, frankly fresh (from Liberty of London)
 	 		VV: strange potion, deviliciously stylish, i think revenge is sweet but might have been bad spell!
 	 		Both gareth pugh lipglasses
 	 		Lustreglass: spring green, others?
 	 		Cremesheen glasses: fashion whim, geo pink, others?

 	 		Kissable lipcolours from Peacocky: super, woo me, temper tantra, enchantee, so vain, all shades I think?

 	 		Face:
 	 		Promise Pink MSF (?)
 	 		The To the Beach Bronzer
 	 		Both kinds of Lustre drops

 	 		Nail polishes: from Surf baby, Glitter & Ice, others?

 	 		Brushes: 130, 204 (lash brush), others?

 	 		Kits:
 	 		all dazzlespheres, 
 	 		both eye kits from holiday 2011
 	 		tartan tale kits from holiday 2010


----------



## lilygreen22 (Sep 20, 2012)

eta 20sept12 (I got tour de fabulous lipglass and lasting sensation l/p): some edits/additions. please copy, edit, and paste the list if you've been recently!
  	--

 	hi CT specktrettes! i was thinking we could try to keep an updated list of Clinton Crossing CCO mac items -- we can copy and update the list. i'll start, with edits to the list kindly posted by lmcmullen!

  	Eyeshadow:
  	Mega Metal Peacocky eyeshadows - Prance, Dalliance, Tweet me, Spectacle of Yourself, Noir Plum, Ego, Odalisque, others?
  	Pro longwear e/s from styledriven: Fresh flare, styledriven, lie low, hot paprika, sunny outlook, make your mark, thru the night, OTHERS?? add if you know them!
  	Venomous villains: Vile Violet, vainglorious, carbon, sweet joy (?)
  	Night Manoevres from Style Warrior
  	Libery of London - give me liberty of london; others?
  	Cindy Sherman - three ring yellow, Atlantic Blue 
  	Fashion flower - groundcover, the light white/yellow one (cant rememebr the name)
  	Mineralized shadows - cool, calm & collected, others?
  	Semi-precious e/s - jade's fortune, one other ?
  	To the beach - firecracker (shimmermoss is GONE)
  	surf baby - surf USA, sun blonde, sun shorts, saffron
  	Mac me over - moleskin, outre, carbonized, others? (i did NOT see satin taupe)
  	 		 			artan tale stuff - Glamora Castle, semi-precious, others?

 	 		Not sure of collection: Lime (matte), Winkle, Royale, Atlantic Blue, Going Bananas


  	Big bounce e/s from Flighty - most, if not all, shades

  	Double features E/S/colourization Duos: looks like all of them!

  	LOTS of concelaers

  	E/S quads:
  	lady grey (mac me over)
  	the other mac me over quad
  	angel flame (cindy sherman)
  	quite cute quad
  	others?

  	Paint pots:
  	Glitter & Ice: for effect (the black one)
  	Posh Paradise: hyperviolet, half-wild, idyllic, pure creation

  	Pigments:
  	Blue brown, teal, rose, violet, emerald dusk, blue storm, lithe, others?
  	both gareth pugh pigments

  	Eyeliners: tealo, rosemary & thyme; technakohl liners from glitter & ice, others?

  	Eyebrow pencils/liners

  	SHADESTICKS - lots of colors

  	 		Lips:
 	 		Lipsticks: Viva Glam Gaga 2, impassioned, fusion pink,  A LOT more --others?
 	 		Sheen supremes: tea ceremony, supreme style, fashion city, happy hibiscus, Sheer Mandarine
 	 		Pro longwear: 
 	 		Mattenes: eden rouge, delectable

 	 		Lip pencils: have to have it, lasting sensation

 	 		Lipglasses:
 	 		tour de fabulous, orange tempura, strange potion (surf baby), curvaceous, illicit, wee coquette, frankly fresh (from Liberty of London)
 	 		VV: strange potion, deviliciously stylish, i think revenge is sweet but might have been bad spell!
 	 		Both gareth pugh lipglasses
 	 		Lustreglass: a few
 	 		Cremesheen glasses: fashion whim, geo pink, others?
 	 		prolongwear lipglass: patience please

 	 		Kissable lipcolours from Peacocky: super, woo me, temper tantra, enchantee, so vain, all shades I think?

 	 		Face:

 	 		Nail polishes: from Surf baby, Glitter & Ice, others? All 3 SHOP COOK NAIL POLISHES

 	 		Brushes: 130, 204 (lash brush), 187 others?

 	 		Kits:
 	 		all dazzlespheres, 
 	 		both eye kits from holiday 2011
 	 		tartan tale kits from holiday 2010

 	 		Blushes: Peony Petal, Coygirl

 	 		MAC WIPES

 	 		Pro Eye Makeup Remover


----------



## Misskia27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Has anyone spotted any Wonder Woman lippies in their CCO? Looking for Athenas Kiss and Spirfire mainly.


----------



## gorjess678 (Oct 14, 2012)

I went yesterday! They had 

  	3 of the shop / cook tendertones - tread gently, prring, hush hush

  	NO MSF 

  	3 Julie Verhoven sets (Each had a lipstick, dazzleglass & liner)

  	Tour de fabulous / rich & witty lipglass

  	Nothing too great.. I wish they had more!


----------



## s0_fam0us (May 18, 2013)

i dunno if anyone is still interested in this thread, but i was just there and omg so much MAC. they had some of the Marilyn collection (bp, eyeshadows), the pro longwear bronzers that released in the collection last year (and re-released for the newest collection), so much nail polish and lipgloss... all the big bounce shadows (still), some paint pots... face and body foundation in only 3 shades (and they were all light)...


----------



## KittyMe (May 27, 2013)

Hi ladies, I just came back from there today for the memorial sale, and there was a whole bunch of mac makeup there! Foundations, lipsticks, eyeshadows, lots of pro long wear items and many LE items! I was able to grab a few items that I was interested in when they were released but were sold out. If you're looking for a lot of items then this is the time to go ladies! Here's a mini haul of the items I got at the CCO.


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info ladies! Sounds like I need to drag my butt up there soon!


----------



## atie32 (Jun 27, 2013)

Never knew there was a CCo up there. Definitely will b making a trip up there soon.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 14, 2013)

I went today. They had so much it was impossible to remember or get it down.  I even went outside to sit on a bench and write it but it was just too much.

  	-Lots of Heavenly creatures - too many e/s to remember but also Earthshine MSF, Ring of Saturn Blush, the light pink blush and maybe one other one but not the dark fuchsia pink one.

  	Lipsticks - at least 2- 3 lipstick holders - I think they hold 12 lipsticks each - Summer Shower, Lady Gaga 2, Tropical Mist, Lush Amber, Razzle Dazzler, Pleasure Seeker  (I think), cusp of dawn, Cockney in the Year of the Snake design, blanking on rest right now.

  	Lipglasses didn't really check but I think there was 1 lipstck holder

  	Cremesheen Glass or any other glosses this size - didn't really look again because it was just too many and I don't think there was one I needed this minute but there were at least 6 - 7 trays of these - a lot - more than I've seen at the last 2 CCOs I've been too this month.

  	Pressed Pigments - Blonde Streak, a bluish greay one, Flicker, Day Gleam, Beaming, Spot Lita few others that probably came out with the first release in neutral tones

  	Prolongwear Blushes - a lot - it might have been all of them.  There were so many that I'm wondering if they were discontinued

  	Regular Blushes - Modern Mandarin, Immortal Flower and others

  	Mineralize Blushes - besides the Heavenly Creatures I recall Dainty, Love Thing (I may have bought the last one) and Love something (this one was more beige looking).  There were a few others but not from recent collections

  	MegaMetals - Mating Call, Spectacle of Yourself and Dandizette

  	eyeshadows -  (small size) don't really recall because I didn't look hard but lots.  Did see a color I missed out on so again didn't look too hard.  I do remember Outre, Howzat, and Paradisco - I meant to get this one but forgot.  There was another beige or bronze that I meant to get but forgot - part of the permanent collection but can't recall.  They didn't really have stuff not seen at other outlets by me in the last month. They had a lot of them though.

  	(large size) besides the megal metals I don't recall much either because those were the only large ones I'm on the hunt for.  But I do recall seeing Year of the Snake (I believe Carbon and the coppery one - I don't know if I saw the purple one)

  	Palettes - stuff I already had so didn't look that closely.  Not many though I'm thinking maybe 4 and maybe 4 duos.

  	Year of the Snake Beauty Powder - can't recall the name right now but I already have it so maybe I'll edit later.

  	MSF Natural in Deep and Deep Dark

  	To Catch a Sailor highlighter - I think that one is called Crew

  	Surf Baby Lush Light Bronze powder, bronzing sticks

  	Pigments - don't really recall as it looked like stuff I already had - but I bought Platinum because I know I don't have that one.

  	Studiofix powders - don't remember colors but I bought a C7 and C8.  They had lighter and darker shades than this - Oh I do remember an NC50.  They had the creamy compact foundations and liquids and such.  

  	Brushes - they had a least 10 different ones - I only recall the 227SH though since I was tempted to buy another.

  	Glamourdaze Holiday sets - lipgloss sets in nudes and purples/pinks


----------



## s0_fam0us (Aug 27, 2013)

Has anyone been recently? I'm obsessed with the pro longwear liners (only thing I've found I can use on my waterline without turning into a raccoon) but I hate paying $19.50 for them.


----------



## blackbirdxo (Aug 27, 2013)

s0_fam0us said:


> Has anyone been recently? I'm obsessed with the pro longwear liners (only thing I've found I can use on my waterline without turning into a raccoon) but I hate paying $19.50 for them.


  	I was there maybe a week and a half ago? They didn't have many lip products in general.


----------



## emsab (Nov 11, 2015)

Has anyone been here recently? I was thinking of going this weekend. I'll post what I find if I do!


----------

